# Good instructional site



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Found a couple good sites with mini lessons that may be helpful to some of you. 
I have no affiliation, just sharing them. 

GuitarHabits.com

http://www.fretmeup.com/


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Hamstrung.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

http://mayertabs.com/ Comes with cool video as well. Very helpful.


----------

